# St Andrews Advice



## IanM (Jan 10, 2017)

Going to play St Andrews Old and New in May and have rented a cottage in Pittenweem.   Looking to play some additional golf on the coast where we're staying , I am aware of the names Lundin, Leven and Crail, etc  but would appreciate a steer from folks on here about how they'd prioritise the list!   Used to be coached by Pro who came from Anstruther!  (playing with wife who is off 31)



Thanks!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 10, 2017)

You wouldn't really be disappointed with any of them.

I'd say Lundin and Leven are the best options and it's difficult to choose between the two - they're equally good. There are two courses at Crail, Balcomie and Craighead but I'd go for Lundin or Leven over both of them.

Edit: Forgot to add, there's also Elie which I'm told is lovely but I've not played it. Yet.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 10, 2017)

I would also consider the Eden course which is fairly friendly for a higher handicapper.


----------



## Val (Jan 10, 2017)

Another vote for Elie


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2017)

Of those Ive played In the area In order I'd say Castle, Lundin, Jubilee,Crail balcomie, Also if you fancied a trip inland then Ladybank is certainly worth a trip. 

You've got to try the Chippy in Pittenween its superb, even better than the famous one in Anstruther Imo. Nice spot but a lack of Pubs, Theres a regular bus into Anstruther though, the Dreel Tavern on the way in is a great little pub, very good food too.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 10, 2017)

Try Scotscraig its the club bi centenary year so wee bit of history or Elie which is good course, i wouldn't play Leven thought it was a poor course to be honest Lundin is much better


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2017)

I've been to the area on more than one occasion and would heartily recommend a few of the aforementioned courses.
Lundin is good, Scotscraig is well worth a visit, and Ladybank is a lovely heathland track.
Although you mention links golf, if you wanted to venture inland (about 30 miles or so) and try a couple of other good courses I could also recommend a visit to Blairgowrie or Alyth.
Blairgowrie (Rosemout) is a belter, and well worth the journey, and Alyth is just a nice course and being lesser known it is (was) quite cheap compared to some of the others we played.


----------



## IanM (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks all... v helpful.  Haven't been to Fife for 20 odd years!! eek!  Return is long overdue


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2017)

don't forget the Angus courses are just short drive away..

Monifieth/ Panmure/ Carnoustie/ Montrose are not that far, would play these ahead of any parkland course in fife


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry to hijack the thread. (Hope you don't mind)

Can anyone advise on places to eat/places to get merry in Dundee? We're staying there when we play St Andrews in march!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 12, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Can anyone advise on places to eat/places to get merry in Dundee? We're staying there when we play St Andrews in march!
		
Click to expand...

Where are you staying in Dundee? Any particular food you're after? There's a whole range of stuff within 5 mins walk of the city centre, proper pubs, craft beer pubs, restaurants etc.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Where are you staying in Dundee? Any particular food you're after? There's a whole range of stuff within 5 mins walk of the city centre, proper pubs, craft beer pubs, restaurants etc.
		
Click to expand...

Just outside the city in a place called Cragie I believe. 

Any good restaurants welcome for suggestion. Curry houses etc


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 12, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Just outside the city in a place called Cragie I believe.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, you're pretty much exactly half way between the City Centre and Broughty Ferry.  There are numerous pubs and restaurants in Broughty Ferry, practically within sight of each other or a short walk one street over, can't go far wrong with any of them. For curry, I've always found Indos on Brook Street pretty good.

City Centre pub wise. Brewdog, Innis & Gunn Beer Kitchen, Clarks, The Pheonix, Tickety Boos & Dukes Corner are the places I head to but I do hang out with a possibly younger crowd.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Just outside the city in a place called Cragie I believe. 

Any good restaurants welcome for suggestion. Curry houses etc
		
Click to expand...

been out a few times in Broughty Ferry, always been good.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			In that case, you're pretty much exactly half way between the City Centre and Broughty Ferry.  There are numerous pubs and restaurants in Broughty Ferry, practically within sight of each other or a short walk one street over, can't go far wrong with any of them. For curry, I've always found Indos on Brook Street pretty good.

City Centre pub wise. Brewdog, Innis & Gunn Beer Kitchen, Clarks, The Pheonix, Tickety Boos & Dukes Corner are the places I head to but I do hang out with a possibly younger crowd. 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice mate. 

I'm 23 so consider myself reasonably young. 

Especially compared to all the oldies on here :ears:


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 12, 2017)

Right my good man a Dundee resident here, so West Port area is decent for drinking, The West House, Tinsmith , Boudair, DCA pub wise , night club Liquid or Club Tropicana oh forgot Clarks bar there all in the same bit . The casino is open to 6 am so most people end up there after the clubs. If you like Cocktail bars the Caird 172 is good as is Braes as a pub all at the bottom of the Perth Road all really 5 minutes walk .

I wouldn't venture into the centre as its full of wallopers looking for trouble, anything else just ask oh Currie house Rishi's is good.

Where abouts are you staying in Dundee?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 12, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Thanks for the advice mate. 

I'm 23 so consider myself reasonably young. 

Especially compared to all the oldies on here :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Ah, you'll be well sorted with that lot then.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 12, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Right my good man a Dundee resident here, so West Port area is decent for drinking, The West House, Tinsmith , Boudair, DCA pub wise , night club Liquid or Club Tropicana oh forgot Clarks bar there all in the same bit . The casino is open to 6 am so most people end up there after the clubs. If you like Cocktail bars the Caird 172 is good as is Braes as a pub all at the bottom of the Perth Road all really 5 minutes walk .

I wouldn't venture into the centre as its full of wallopers looking for trouble, anything else just ask oh Currie house Rishi's is good.

Where abouts are you staying in Dundee?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice matey! I doubt we'll be doing any club in due to two reasons:

- We're there mid week, Monday & Tuesday night
- Our tee times at St Andrews are really early!

Pubs and nice bars are fine for us! 

We're staying in Craigie mate so just outside the city centre!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 12, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Thanks for the advice matey! I doubt we'll be doing any club in due to two reasons:

- We're there mid week, Monday & Tuesday night
- Our tee times at St Andrews are really early!

Pubs and nice bars are fine for us! 

We're staying in Craigie mate so just outside the city centre!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, Tuesday night is student night normally in Dundee, Craigie is 10 mins or less in a taxi from the town, are you staying in B&Bs


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 12, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Haha, Tuesday night is student night normally in Dundee, Craigie is 10 mins or less in a taxi from the town, are you staying in B&Bs
		
Click to expand...

.
That's very dangerous territory with the Old Course at 7:30AM on the Wednesday :rofl:

Yeah we're staying in like an apartment type place, looks smart tbf!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 12, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			.
That's very dangerous territory with the Old Course at 7:30AM on the Wednesday :rofl:

Yeah we're staying in like an apartment type place, looks smart tbf!
		
Click to expand...

Trying to think where that is because I'm originally from that part of Dundee, oh and its very dangerous


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 12, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Trying to think where that is because I'm originally from that part of Dundee, oh and its very dangerous
		
Click to expand...

The apartment is like on the main road out of Dundee. 

Called 379 Dundee Apartments if you want to have a Google.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 12, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			The apartment is like on the main road out of Dundee. 

Called 379 Dundee Apartments if you want to have a Google.
		
Click to expand...

Nice area that ,then your right on the main road for getting over the bridge, traffic will be ok at that time of the morning.


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2017)

Last century when I went to Carnoustie, we stayed in the Fishermans Tavern, in Broughty Ferry... it got very lively in there that night.  Lots of malts on offer in there as I remember!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 15, 2017)

Another question sorry guys! Whilst we're there we want to try and squeeze a game in on the Monday (13th March). 

Can anyone recommend any good for reasonably priced courses? 

Cheers
Stokie


----------



## Val (Jan 16, 2017)

Scotscraig, it's not too far from where you're staying.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 16, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Another question sorry guys! Whilst we're there we want to try and squeeze a game in on the Monday (13th March). 

Can anyone recommend any good for reasonably priced courses? 

Cheers
Stokie
		
Click to expand...

Monifieth next village over after Broughty, great course and great for a warm up.

or as Val Says Scotscraig which is on the other side of the bridge from Dundee.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 16, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Another question sorry guys! Whilst we're there we want to try and squeeze a game in on the Monday (13th March). 

Can anyone recommend any good for reasonably priced courses? 

Cheers
Stokie
		
Click to expand...

This thread is full of such suggestions  :mmm:


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys! 

Has anyone played North Inch near Perth? Wondering if it's any good!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 16, 2017)

Avoid Perth courses in March, they get very wet, stick to the links courses around the coast as suggested. Monifieth, Scotscraig, St Andrews Eden (underrated) are all your best best.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 16, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Avoid Perth courses in March, they get very wet, stick to the links courses around the coast as suggested. Monifieth, Scotscraig, St Andrews Eden (underrated) are all your best best.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate. Will try scotscraig I think. 

Â£20 a round can't go wrong.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 16, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Nice one mate. Will try scotscraig I think. 

Â£20 a round can't go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

You can't go wrong with Scotscraig it will be in good shape and its only 10 mins from your digs


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 16, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			You can't go wrong with Scotscraig it will be in good shape and its only 10 mins from your digs
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate. 

If you're around on Monday 13th March you're more than welcome to join :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 16, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Nice one mate. 

If you're around on Monday 13th March you're more than welcome to join :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If I'm not on shift i could do :thup:


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 16, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			If I'm not on shift i could do :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate. Probably be looking around 1PM ish. 

Its a 5 hour ish drive (without stopping) so probably won't be our finest golf &#128514;


----------



## CliveW (Jan 16, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Nice one mate. Will try scotscraig I think. 

Â£20 a round can't go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I was on the phone to Scotscraig today looking for tee times next week and it's Â£25 a head or Â£80 for a fourball.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 16, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Nice one mate. Probably be looking around 1PM ish. 

Its a 5 hour ish drive (without stopping) so probably won't be our finest golf &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

only one of you has an excuse then


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 16, 2017)

CliveW said:



			I was on the phone to Scotscraig today looking for tee times next week and it's Â£25 a head or Â£80 for a fourball.
		
Click to expand...

I was on their online booking system mate for our specific date and it was Â£40.20 for the pair of us I think!


----------



## IainP (Jan 16, 2017)

Apols to IanM as this has been well and truly hijacked!

stokie_93, I am in the same area one week after you. So nearer the time be interested in your final course choices and how you find them. Currently don't have Saturday sorted, seems quite a few won't entertain visitors on a Saturday in March (understandably).


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 16, 2017)

IainP said:



			Apols to IanM as this has been well and truly hijacked!

stokie_93, I am in the same area one week after you. So nearer the time be interested in your final course choices and how you find them. Currently don't have Saturday sorted, seems quite a few won't entertain visitors on a Saturday in March (understandably).
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely will do matey. 

You playing St. Andrews?


----------



## IanM (Jan 17, 2017)

Hijacked yes!!!  But we've learned loads about Dundee!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 17, 2017)

IanM said:



			Hijacked yes!!!  But we've learned loads about Dundee! 

Click to expand...

Aye the only good thing about it is the roads out :rofl:


----------

